# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Sense of accomp;ishment on mandocello

## Mandomonte

Just sittin' around last night trying to get some different tunes ready for a weekend jam. The last one I attended was pretty much, free-style ( play anything, we will follow). The mandocello was appreciated and got to try a lot of stuff, other than bluegrass. The Eagles song, "After The Thrill Is Gone" entered my zone and in a short time worked it out. A little faster than original and what I call a rolling feel on the 'cello. A whole new sound . Eagle's  tunes are far from bg. I am quite happy with the results and even rec'd a compliment from my wife on it! The mc has helped me open up things I never bothered to learn, musically. It is one of the best musical purchases I ever made! Not suited for everything , but can be used in a lot of genres, if people can open up to "different". Can't wait to try this one out ! I'd pat myself on the back, if I could reach it !    P.S. Seems the mc crew are on hiatus here. Where's the team spirit ?

----------


## tmsweeney

I hear ya, had the ovation out at a jam with amps and a drummer, works great on Zepplin's the Ocean, we were trying Manic depression as well,  did Grateful dead Birdsong, and I managed to pull off a fairly quick black berry blossom on it ( talk about sobriety test), I have been heavy on the mando as of late, always good to get on the cello and make it talk.

----------


## Mandomonte

Thanks Tm Us Noo Yorkers must hang in there.

----------


## tmsweeney

that makes me think of two words

UpstateNYmandocello Symposium

preferably in some backwoods drink water town off of rt 20.

----------

